# 3/16/07 Fotd



## Alexa (Mar 16, 2007)

FACE:
Everyday Minerals Fairly Light Neutral Original Glo
Everyday Minerals Finishing Dust
DuWop Bronzerush
MAC Bloomsberry/Tiger Lily Blush

EYES:
Benefit Lemon-Aid (base)
MAC Sea Me Shadestick (lid)
Ben Nye Jade e/s (lid)
MAC Aquadisiac e/s (inner lid into the crease)
MAC Plumage e/s (upper and lower liner, crease)
MAC Nylon e/s (browbone)
MAC Inkspill Liquid Last Liner

MAC Prep N Prime Lash
Maybelline Define A Lash Mascara
Bare Escentuals Blonde Eyebrow Powder

LIPS:
MAC Pink Patina Lip Varnish


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow, just wow! Thats so HOT!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 16, 2007)

I love your fotds, everything is gorgeous.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 16, 2007)

I love your eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gorgeous.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 16, 2007)

wow this is stunning!!  the colors are gorgeous and blended perfectly, and the lip is the perfect complement to the beautiful eyes!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 16, 2007)

wow i wish pink patina l/v looked that good on me. you're gorgeous!


----------



## astronaut (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh My God Beautiful! I Want That Green So Bad. Must Get... Ben Nye Jade... Sooo Prettyyyyy


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 17, 2007)

ur eye makeup makes ur eyes pop pop pop!!!! I love ur blending and I love ur lipcolor...ur face is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joojifish (Mar 17, 2007)

Lovely!  Those green shadows look fantastic.


----------



## xachickx (Mar 17, 2007)

Love what you did with your eyes!  And your eyecolor is so gorgeous.


----------



## angelica (Mar 17, 2007)

I SOOOOO love your posts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 17, 2007)

OMG!!!! I absolutely love the look!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 17, 2007)

wow your gorgeous


----------



## Holly (Mar 17, 2007)

Those greens amazing! Simply stunning


----------



## stephbunny (Mar 17, 2007)

i LOVE your posts!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 17, 2007)

wowza!!! HAWT!!!


----------



## mistella (Mar 17, 2007)

Sooo pretty!! Love the lipcolor!


----------



## bubbles81 (Mar 17, 2007)

amazing! very pretty!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Mar 17, 2007)

sooooooooooo gorgeous..... im in love with this look....


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Mar 17, 2007)

dose the Benefit lemon aid help with the creasing?? 

and you look amazing!


----------



## NFTP (Mar 17, 2007)

beautiful. those colors are hot on you.


----------



## veilchen (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, this looks so amazing! Very mysterious and striking!


----------



## poppy z (Mar 17, 2007)

your fotds are always so great !!! 
love green and the deep color around the eyes!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 17, 2007)

ive missed ur fotds...... flawless as usual


----------



## Jayne (Mar 17, 2007)

love this look !! 

that's perfect as usual


----------



## Daligani (Mar 17, 2007)

=

*WOW*


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 17, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## linkas (Mar 17, 2007)

Sexy!


----------



## leenabutt (Mar 17, 2007)

absolutely gorgeousss.
the colors bring out your eyes.


----------



## stevoulina (Mar 17, 2007)

I really missed your FOTDs Alexa!!!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss_love_kill* 

 
_dose the Benefit lemon aid help with the creasing?? 

and you look amazing!_

 
Yup, it helps with creasing. I also have a lot of discoloration around my eyes and it helps cover that as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyoneee!!!!!


----------



## user79 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hot! The colours are so vibrant!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 17, 2007)

Seeing lots of greens today, loving this look. Its gorgeously smokey


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 17, 2007)

you look so gorgeous. love the colours. everything!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 20, 2007)

you look amazing! i love this!


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks great. You look airbrushed even. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wonderful job on everything.


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Mar 20, 2007)

love it! very pretty!


----------



## jsimpson (Mar 20, 2007)

This is awesome!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Mar 20, 2007)

I am sick with ENVY! You are so talented. Glad to see you posting again!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 27, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## Brandi Girl (Mar 27, 2007)

I love it


----------



## -*jeje*- (Mar 27, 2007)

oh my God!
Your make up are always... gorgeous, breautiful, wonderful!!


----------



## XsMom21 (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh oh oh oh oh wow! I love this look. Really. I'm doing it today. Seriously lol


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Mar 27, 2007)

_*That really is quite something....I love when I see people do gorgeous green looks!!

Is your hair different...'cause it REALLY flatters you....Looks beautiful!
*_


----------



## makeupgal (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome, as ususal!  TUT pretttttyyyy pleeeeaaaasssse!


----------



## Odette (May 4, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## hoemygosh (May 4, 2007)

your fotd's are the best.
i totally love this look too by the way. =]


----------



## foxyqt (May 4, 2007)

i cant get over how GORGEOUS this is!


----------



## chrisantiss (May 4, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## A_Lil_Hint_Of_Champagne (May 12, 2007)

wow i love this fotd. absolutely beautiful.


----------



## semtexgirl (May 12, 2007)

Beautiful job!


----------



## AliVix1 (May 13, 2007)

awesome!!


----------



## chrisantiss (May 13, 2007)

Oha, very pretty colors


----------



## Emmi (May 13, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## user79 (May 13, 2007)

Beutiful!!


----------



## n_c (May 13, 2007)

Ur blending skills are amazing!


----------



## Hilly (May 13, 2007)

Please do a tut!!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (May 14, 2007)

holy shit! tutorial pleeeeeaaase!?! i love this.


----------



## breathless (May 14, 2007)

flawless!!


----------



## allan_willb (May 14, 2007)

love love looovveeee this look on you!everything goes together perfect.your eye color is amazing!


----------

